# 2dimensionales array um 90 grad drehen



## Rj (5. Nov 2005)

Wie kann ich am einfachsten ein 2 dimensionales array um 90 grad im uhrzeigersinn drehen?

Bsp.:

*Aus *
int[][] array =
        { {1,2,7},
          {4,5,6},
          {7,8,9}
        };

*wird*
int[][] array =
        { {7,4,1},
           {8,5,2},
           {9,6,7}
        };

Hab jetzt schon vieles probiert aber funktioniert nicht bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!


----------



## Caesar (5. Nov 2005)

```
public int[][] dreheArray(int[][] array) {
		int[][] neuesArray = new int[array[0].length][array.length];
		
		for (int i=0; i<neuesArray.length; i++) {
			for (int j=0; j<neuesArray[0].length; j++) {
				neuesArray[i][j] = array[j][array[j].length-i-1];
			}
		}
		
		return neuesArray;
	}
```

Mit der Methode geht's, allerdings nur, wenn die "Unterarrays" alle die gleiche Länge haben (was in deinem Beispiel ja der Fall wäre).


----------



## Rj (5. Nov 2005)

thx is mehr als ausreichend !


----------

